# Experts uncover clue in rosacea progress



## Tina (Aug 5, 2007)

As someone with rosacea (and several other inflammatory/immune system diseases), I wish they'd hurry up with a cure. I used to have flawless skin.

*Experts uncover clue in rosacea progress*

By RANDOLPH E. SCHMID, AP Science Writer Sun Aug 5, 1:23 PM ET

WASHINGTON - Their cheeks glow red for no apparent reason, the condition comes and goes and can worsen over time. It is almost like acne, but generally affects people age 30 to 60.

Researchers now believe they have found a key mechanism that drives rosacea, a possible clue that could point the way to a future treatment for the condition that affects 14 million people in the United States.

Overproduction of two inflammatory proteins results in excessive levels of a third protein that leads to rosacea symptoms, a research team reported in Sunday's online edition of the journal Nature Medicine.

The team found that small proteins called anti-microbial peptides caused the same skin symptoms that are seen in rosacea. The peptides are part of the body's immune system. More...


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 5, 2007)

Doesn't it seem sometimes like most everything (I'm going to generalize badly here) these days, esp. chronic conditions, end up in the autoimmune/inflammatory category? Most everything I've been tryin to deal with the last few years, most of which went from potential problem to illness because of stress, falls under that heading. Modern life.

FYi Tina in a related note I've been doing the Weil Breathing CD recently...tis good .


----------



## Tina (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh, cool, Liz. Deep breathing exercises give me energy, usually. They didn't yesterday, as I'm dealing with some really bad fatigue converging with the start of my period. So I soldiered through yesterday, but felt even more tired after (which fortunately is rare) and no exercise today. Screw it.  (been using the newer BodyFlex DVD with the included GymBar)

What's worrisome about the inflammatory stuff is that it is also related to heart disease. I try doing what I can to help the inflammation, but of course there is no cure. Dammit.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 5, 2007)

Interesting information, Tina. I had a feeling it had to do with inflammation; it doesn't take a rocket scientist to see/feel how inflamed that poor skin is. I hope they can use this information to get to some good treatments for it.

And yeah, Liz, lots of stuff seems to start with inflammation, something which we're just beginning to understand. It's tough because the inflammatory process is a necessary one; it's very protective of the body. But for some reason it goes haywire sometimes and causes all kinds of problems. I wish we understood why and how.


----------



## Tina (Aug 5, 2007)

I do, too, honey. I think we all could appreciate a bit less inflammation!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 5, 2007)

I think it's really kinda fascinating, when it's not completely exhausting and frustrating, the inflammation process. I hope we understand more SOON.

I also get tired of how outside-in most of the treatment for this kind of stuff is! Esp. skin conditions (I have psoriasis...sigh). You have to fight to even get yer Dr. to want to look deeper...

Anyhow, I am slowly collecting things things that help. In my case drinking tea made from nettles and also Persephone's tea from Mountain Rose Herbs has helped...

(Also in the herbal context, but related to fibro: you've probably already heard about this, Tina, but I've started taking malic acid--in my case to help soften gallstones, malic acid being suddenly easily available outside of unpastueurized apple cider because it's been shown (with magnesium) to help fibromyalgia. Have you tried it?)


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2007)

Good Lord, Liz, I've never heard of it! It really helps?! I'm also visiting that tea site you linked -- never heard of that, either. I'm going to google malic acid and look into it, but anything you'd like to tell me about it would be very appreciated. Thanks!

ETA: Looked at the tea, which looks like it would also be great for lymphedema, given the ingredients. Cripes, the shipping is more than the tea, though! Wish we had a store here that I could pick it up from.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 6, 2007)

Here's one basic link about fibro.

Yeah, the shipping sucks, but I saved up and ordered a bunch of stuff at once...I really like their teas, also their herbs/extracts. A friend of mine who used to be a midwife turned me on to them.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks, Liz. This certainly seems worth trying, and I already take magnesium anyway, with my calcium, magnesium and zinc liquid I take.


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 2, 2007)

i wish they would come up with a cure, i am tired of saying i havent been in the sun, it is rosacea...i also read that this might be linked to a type of psoriasis, which i also have...yippeee.....oh and did you know that the athritis which is linked to psoriasis is part nasty as well??? and it affects approx 1 in 4 with psoriasis?? (my sisters doc told her)


----------



## Tina (Oct 4, 2007)

It all makes sense, Di, because they are all tied to inflammation. I have six inflammation-related diseases/syndromes now. Once you get one, others can follow.


----------



## jamie (Oct 4, 2007)

I hate my red cheeks. They get so dark red and hot sometime that people stop me to make suer that I feel ok. Of course, usually they just assume I am angry about something. I also hate how it just comes out of nowhere with me. :blush: <--me


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 4, 2007)

oh Jamie, i can relate, and it gets worse, let a cute guy walk by and i am red as a beet all of a sudden, it is a sure fire telltale sign, and is a little ok, a lot frustrating...


----------



## Tina (Oct 4, 2007)

Same here. I also have high blood pressure, too, though, so between the two I get really, really bright red. Hate it.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 5, 2007)

I wonder what degree does this affect African Americans? There is such a broad range of coloring, but do you know if there are any stats out there about it?


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Oct 5, 2007)

I get super red very easily. No high BP or anything like that. I take comfort in knowing Princess Diana was a blusher, too.

But this brings up another point.... I have lots of allergies, so I have to be careful about what I use on my skin to not exacerbate the situation. Aloe allergies are horrible. But I'm also oily, and it seems most manufacturers equate sensitive with dry and that's so not true. Finally found something by Neutrogena that only lasted on the market for 6 months tops.

Very frustrating.


----------



## Jane (Oct 8, 2007)

I've heard that those who blush easily when younger have a greater tendency to get rosacea.

Anyone else heard that?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 8, 2007)

I've never heard that, but it's certainly been the case with me.


----------



## Jane (Oct 8, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I've never heard that, but it's certainly been the case with me.



Me, too, Samantha.


----------



## Tina (Oct 8, 2007)

Same here. Interesting. Sounds then like it also has something to do with the readiness of blood flow there.


----------



## Jane (Oct 8, 2007)

Tina said:


> Same here. Interesting. Sounds then like it also has something to do with the readiness of blood flow there.



Which may be part of the familial aspect.


----------



## Tina (Oct 8, 2007)

True. I wonder what it is about it that causes the acne, though. It seems to also be in the family of inflammitory diseases, which might kind of explain it, but not fully, to me. I just wish there were a cure for it as I want my formerly lovely skin back.


----------



## Jane (Oct 8, 2007)

Tina said:


> True. I wonder what it is about it that causes the acne, though. It seems to also be in the family of inflammitory diseases, which might kind of explain it, but not fully, to me. I just wish there were a cure for it as I want my formerly lovely skin back.



No chit. My first dermatologist told me it can start around age 30 and I told him it must have started on that birthday, then.

Actually, mine has been better post menopause. (the acne part)


----------



## Tina (Oct 8, 2007)

Well, I guess that's something to look forward to. It's just so ironic that as a teen -- the time when many have acne, or at least are pimply -- I had beautiful skin. Now, when you'd think the bumps would be all over with, I've got 'em. I can't complain too much, as they could be much worse, but I'm tired of looking like I've been in the sun all day if I exert myself _at all_ or am in the sun for even a few minutes.

My dermatologist prescribed Metro Gel for me, but it doesn't seem to do much. Anyone have anything that works to any noticeable degree?


----------

